# [RISOLTO] KDE: Apri file mostra anche le dir nascoste

## fbcyborg

Salve gente, 

è da un po' che volevo chiedervi questa cosa.

Ho un problema con il sistema di apertura dei file. Quando capita che devo aprire un file, magari perché devo farne l'upload per mandarlo su un sito web, o in altre situazioni, nella parte destra della finestra mi mostra anche tutte le directory che iniziano con il punto. 

Non so da dove si configura questo open file, ma so che sull'altro PC che ho, questo problema non si verifica.

Come posso risolvere?

----------

## cloc3

^Alt + .?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ringrazio per la fulminea risposta, ma o non ho capito la risposta, o non mi sono spiegato bene io.

Che cosa dovrei fare con quella combinazione di tasti?

----------

## cloc3

non so.

cosa intendi con sistema di apertura dei file?

trattandosi di kde, ho dedotto che ti stessi riferendo a dolphin (konqueror).

quella sopra è la combinazione di escape indicata nel menù di dolphin, sotto alla voce visualizza.

se vuoi chiedere altro, devi spiegarti meglio.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ce l'hai Acrobat Reader? Puoi fare una prova con quello, andando su File->Apri.

Oppure, andare su http://www.imageshack.us/ (ad esempio), cliccare sul pulsante browse, e compare la finestra in questione.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ce l'hai Acrobat Reader?

 

chiaro che no!

ma cosa centra kde?

con tutta probabilità, acroread usa le gtk.

come, ad esempio firefox.

se uso firefox, il gestore gtk (probabilmente nautilus) usa come sequenza di escape ^Ctrl h.

esiste anche un menu di scelta (in basso a sinistra) che permette di selezionare solo alcune tipologie di file (tutti - file html - file xml etc...).

----------

## fbcyborg

Va bene Ok, andiamo con le immagini sennò non ci capiamo.

Ecco il link.

Ovviamente questo succede sia in apri file, che salva file.

Ok, firefox e acrobat usano le GTK. Va bene, ma come configuro questa finestra in modo che non mi visualizzi le directory con il .?

 *Quote:*   

> ^Ctrl h

 

Così mi si apre la history di Firefox, ad esempio.

 *Quote:*   

> esiste anche un menu di scelta (in basso a sinistra) che permette di selezionare solo alcune tipologie di file (tutti - file html - file xml etc...).
> 
> 

 

No, non c'è. Come da immagine.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ^Ctrl h 
> 
> Così mi si apre la history di Firefox, ad esempio.
> 
> 

 

a giudicare dall'immagine, direi che ti avevo capito benissimo.

a me, quando il fuoco è su quella finestra, il Control-h produce esattamente l'effetto che desideri.

una volta definita, l'impostazione resta salva per ogni successivo utilizzo.

se non lo vuoi impostare da escape in linea di comando, immagino che tu debba usare gnome-control-center.

ma qui non chiedermi dettagli.

la tua immagine immagine mostra anche il menù di scelta che ti indicavo.

è quello con la scritta ALL FILES.

non protestare dicendo che ti sembra un'opzione sfigata: sono perfettamente daccordo con te.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a giudicare dall'immagine, direi che ti avevo capito benissimo.
> 
> a me, quando il fuoco è su quella finestra, il Control-h produce esattamente l'effetto che desideri.
> ...

 Ottimo Grazie! Ha funzionato. E meno male che è definitiva. Sinceramente non sapevo proprio dove andarla a pescare questa informazione, se non me l'avessi scritto tu. *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la tua immagine immagine mostra anche il menù di scelta che ti indicavo.
> 
> è quello con la scritta ALL FILES.
> ...

 

No no.. non protesto, ma quel menu, mostra solo ALL Files!  :Razz: 

GRAZIE!!!!

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sinceramente non sapevo proprio dove andarla a pescare questa informazione, se non me l'avessi scritto tu.

 

non è stato così difficile.

una volta capito che usavi le gtk, ho lanciato nautilus e ho letto il suggerimento sotto il menù visualizzza.

----------

## fbcyborg

Porca miseria è vero, c'era anche il menu contestuale al click destro del mouse  :Sad:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Di recente ho fatto un aggiornamento, ed ora compare un sacco di "roba" in più nella finestra apri/salva in questione.

Nella parte sinistra della finestra per intenderci.

C'è modo di modificare anche quella?

Ora vedo anche la lista di tutti gli hard disk/partizioni presenti sul mio PC. Vorrei che non comparisse.

Se serve una screenshot non ci sono problemi.

----------

## MajinJoko

dovrebbero comparire le partizioni che non sono presenti nell'fstab.

Potresti aggiungerle lì e il gioco è fatto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito. Grazie.

Ma prima di ricorrere a questo workaround, non sai se c'è un modo alternativo?

Sinceramente ho già un fstab abbastanza lunghino, non vorrei aggiungere altre entry, e soprattutto creare altri mount point.

----------

## MajinJoko

Anche io non vado pazzo per questa soluzione.

Tempo fa ci avevo sbattuto la testa, senza cavar un ragno dal buco.

Mi spiace ma al momento non so aiutarti, forse solo una ricerca con google tipo "nautilus hide partitions" potrebbe dare qualche frutto.

Buona fortuna.

----------

## fbcyborg

Eh già. Mi sa che al momento l'unica soluzione sia questa.

Un bel /dev/null come mount point, mi sembra ragionevole. Ora però c'è la scocciatura di dover andare a catalogare tutte le partizioni/dischi ecc..  :Sad: 

----------

